# FX bikes lightweight dirt bike?



## jwillsaylor (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone ridden the 125lb, 125cc dirtbike from FX bikes? Looks AWESOME, but I'm curious if it's underpowered. If it can hang on a typical dirtbike ride then I totally want one. If you haven't heard of them go here and check them out.

FX Bikes Mountain Moto World's Lightest Motorcycles 125lb 125cc 125mpg

The horsepower to weight ratio seems like it would make it reasonably powerful in theory, but the demo video looks kind of weak... If you weigh 145 lbs I bet it's an absolute blast, but probably not so much if you are like 220 and above. If it were allowed on all MTB trails I wouldn't hesitate, but since it has a motor and would only be allowed in ATV areas I want to make sure it is fully up to the task. Anybody?


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

If it was a 2 stroke, it would probably have enough power for only being a 125 but since its a 4 stroke, its probably gonna be way underpowered for any average sized man. It would definitely be a lot of fun but I don't think it would be able to hang on a typical dirtbike ride. I for one wouldn't sacrifice power for something like that if it were allowed on DH trails but I highly doubt any DH trail would allow that, making it a little pointless. I'm looking at getting a 650cc dual purpose this summer because I know it will have plenty of power for real dirtbike trails


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I like these bikes and there is a place for them...

...but if you really wanna have fun as I do on my Gas Gas 300. It is very good for this type of riding!

Most Trials Motos weigh between 145 & 165 LBS "are" 2 strokes and designed to do stuff like this, low seat height so you can maneuver around, a linear spread of power that provides excellent traction, they hold up very well, plus have fantastic brakes and clutch action!

Trials Motos cost more new, but a well maintained used Trials moto only a few years old can be had for less than 3 grand 

You have all seen the vids of Moto Trials riders doing the impossible!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I looked at all the lightweight dirtbike options and settled on a KTM 105sx. 140lbs, plenty of power, 10" suspension, great durability and parts/upgrades availability. It's a blast on techy trails like Moab's Sovereign and for playing on slickrock. I got a near mint one for $1500!
I also have a KTM 300 setup as light as possible without going nut$ wih Ti but it's about 212lbs.


----------



## Uphill=sad (Dec 8, 2011)

alex55 said:


> If it was a 2 stroke, it would probably have enough power for only being a 125 but since its a 4 stroke, its probably gonna be way underpowered for any average sized man. It would definitely be a lot of fun but I don't think it would be able to hang on a typical dirtbike ride. I for one wouldn't sacrifice power for something like that if it were allowed on DH trails but I highly doubt any DH trail would allow that, making it a little pointless. I'm looking at getting a 650cc dual purpose this summer because I know it will have plenty of power for real dirtbike trails


Depending on what type of riding you're doing a 650 maybe a waste of time. A 650 would be good for open terran riding and touring but something smaller would be more fun.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, my neighbor has a 650 and while he loves going on Jeep road rides it doesn't really work in singletrack. It's about 100lb heavier than my 300 2stroke that makes nearly the same peak hp.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

My wifey's on a CRF150r 4-strk which makes for an awesome small bike for a big rider or a fairly approachable bike for a smaller rider. It has quite a bit of power and decent torque, she's been riding it a ton lately and loving it. I steal it from time to time and it has plenty of power to pull around my 180lbs-ready-to-ride.


----------

